# [V] verschiedene Spiele 1 Steam Acc. / 2 x Ubisoft Acc.



## smooth1980 (10. Oktober 2011)

*[V] verschiedene Spiele*

Bezahlung via Paypal.

Viel Spaß beim bieten .

Mfg Smooth1980


----------



## Batze (11. Oktober 2011)

So langsam sollte es jeder mal mitbekommen haben, das der Handel mit Steam Accounts und ähnlichen hier nicht erlaubt ist.


----------



## smooth1980 (11. Oktober 2011)

ok das wusste ich nicht dann editiere ich eben und mache den Fred unkenntlich . Danke.


----------



## Crysisheld (11. Oktober 2011)

Batze schrieb:


> So langsam sollte es jeder mal mitbekommen haben, das der Handel mit Steam Accounts und ähnlichen hier nicht erlaubt ist.


 
So viel ich die letzten Tage gelesen habe, hat er nicht seinen Steam Account verkauft sondern lediglich einen Key zu einem unbenutzten Spiel - was ja nicht gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen von Steam verstößt. Anders sehe es natürlich aus, wenn Smoo seinen Account mit den dazugehörigen Spielen verkaufen würde.


----------

